# "Aufkleber"-set für schwarze LTD Rahmen



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe endlich mal mit einem eigenen Thread auf antworten zu stoßen.

Und zwar folgende Sachlage.


Ich Habe ein Cube Acid Midseason, welches ja bekanntlich ein Matt schwarzen LTD Rahmen hat und zwar diesen hier







ich hätte nun gerne die dekoraufkleber den dieser hier hat






also dieses weiß rote!!!

und vielleicht auch nen link zu den felgen und dem sattel 

Danke


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. April 2010)

Das sind keine Aufkleber. Die rot-weißen Applikationen sind aufgedruckt. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sie sich mit Verdünnung entfernen lassen und werde ihnen zu Leibe rücken - stehe mehr auf ganz schwarz. Ich erkenne das nicht so genau auf dem Foto, aber den Sattel hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Keine Ahnung, was der neu kostet, aber ich könnte ihn theoretisch günstig abgeben.
Wenn du so heiß auf die "Kleber" bist, kannst du die mit Sicherheit beim Copyshop deines Vertrauens nachmachen lassen.

VG

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

oder wir tauschen unsere rahmen


----------



## IceCube79 (14. April 2010)

.......Und ich hab 2 Stunden geschuftet um die Kacke weg zubekommen!
Vergiss die Felgen und den Sattel, warum baust du dir nichts eigenes auf ??


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. April 2010)

PhoenixX schrieb:


> oder wir tauschen unsere rahmen



Nee, lass mal.  Mein Rahmen hat die Cantiaufnahmen nicht. Den Sattel kannst du dir für nen 10er abholen, wenn du magst. Hat ca. 250 km runter aber wie man sieht, ist er nicht besonders farbbeständig.


----------



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

canti?

habe nen disc 

wie heißt der sattel?


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. April 2010)

Ready for Race heißt der. Ist vom Cube LTD Race 2009. Ist im Prinzip der hier ohne blau: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Fahrrad-Sattel-schwarz-weiss/dp/B0035GC5OK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1271275148&sr=1-4"]Cube RFR MTB Fahrrad Sattel schwarz/weiss/blau: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] . Aber wie gesagt: So überragend fand ich ihn nicht.

Ja, dein Rahmen hat hinten noch Cantiaufnahmen. Das hat meiner nicht. Außerdem weißt du ja gar nicht, wie ich damit umgegangen bin.


----------



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

IceCube79 schrieb:


> .......Und ich hab 2 Stunden geschuftet um die Kacke weg zubekommen!
> Vergiss die Felgen und den Sattel, warum baust du dir nichts eigenes auf ??



wie meinst du das mit

"bau was eigenes auf?"


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. April 2010)

Ich denke, er meint du sollst dir was individuelles kaufen und nicht versuchen, das Serienmodell bis ins Detail nachzubauen.


----------



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

aber wenn ich es doch schön finde?


----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. April 2010)

Dann kauf dir, was DU schön findest! Das ist schließlich das Wichtigste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (14. April 2010)

Der Sattel auf dem Bild ist vom 2010er Modell.
Den LRS gibt es mit Deore oder XT-Naben. Ebenso mit unterschiedlichen Speichen.
Midseasonmodelle sind ein Mischmasch vom Vorjahresmodell und neuem Modelljahr.
Manche Händler setzen aber auch einen eigenen Komponentenmix zusammen.


----------



## PhoenixX (14. April 2010)

hat mal jemand vielleicht nen link zu den felgen?

und Bob...kannst du mir vielleicht mal detailiierte bilder machen damit ich das nen drucker zeigen kann!!!


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2010)

Das sind OEM-Felgen (RFR ZX24), angefertigt für Cube.
Frag mal bei Cube nach, ob du da evtl passende Aufkleber für die Felgen bekommst.


----------



## PhoenixX (15. April 2010)

soll das heißen du willst mir deine verkaufen?

die dteailierten bilder waren auf die dekor stellen vom rahmen bezogn


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (15. April 2010)

PhoenixX schrieb:


> die dteailierten bilder waren auf die dekor stellen vom rahmen bezogn



Versuch da mal die Zoom-Funktion:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-race-black_id_35846_.htm


----------



## BobTheBuilder (15. April 2010)

PhoenixX schrieb:


> hat mal jemand vielleicht nen link zu den felgen?
> 
> und Bob...kannst du mir vielleicht mal detailiierte bilder machen damit ich das nen drucker zeigen kann!!!


 
Kann ich machen. Vllt. kennst du ja jemanden mit ausgeprägten Photoshopfähigkeiten. Für den dürfte das dann kein Problem sein, die Dinger nachzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobTheBuilder (15. April 2010)

Voilà:


----------



## PhoenixX (15. April 2010)

vielen dank


----------

